# Happy Birthday Woodbarter :-)



## Kevin (Nov 5, 2014)

This is the first time I have remembered that our birthday is coming up. The two times before , someone else had to remind me. 

We're about to be 3 years old on Friday, November the 7th. I think that's pretty darn special. I never imagined this site would become what it has. I never imagined I would see such camaraderie among such a divergent group like us. I never imagined it would survive past 90 days. 

We've shared highs. We've shared lows. But we're still together. I want to take this opportunity to say thank you to all the members and all the staff. Thank you all for making YOUR forum - the best one the web. 






Notice I didn't crack a single joke. I am serious. Thank you all from the bottom of my heart for helping me make this dream come true.

Reactions: Like 9 | Thank You! 1 | +Karma 1 | Sincere 5


----------



## Brink (Nov 5, 2014)



Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1 | Funny 9


----------



## DKMD (Nov 5, 2014)



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 5


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 5, 2014)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!! Thanks so much for all you have done for the woodworking community Kevin. This place is truly special to all of us.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Nov 5, 2014)

Happy birthday! Although I haven't been here very long it's by far the best community I know of!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 5


----------



## Brink (Nov 5, 2014)

Three years!



And I'm still here!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Way Cool 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Wildthings (Nov 5, 2014)

Happy Birthday Woodbarterites!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tclem (Nov 5, 2014)

Where did you get a picture of @SENC


DKMD said:


> View attachment 63406

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## DKMD (Nov 5, 2014)

Tclem said:


> Where did you get a picture of @SENC



It does look like Henry, huh? I thought it was him too, but I think his truck is green.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Nov 5, 2014)

Well his work bench is green anyway.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Nov 5, 2014)

Happy Birthday to the Group! I haven't been here long, but it's been great so far and I'm looking forward to plenty more years! Thanks for making me feel welcome! This is a wonderful thing you have done Kevin! Tony

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SENC (Nov 5, 2014)

Happy Birthday to a great site!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 5, 2014)

Happy birthday to the site. When a site has a birthday aren't the admins and mods supposed to send all the other members boxes of primo lumber?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 2 | Creative 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 5, 2014)

Happy Birthday Wood Barter! And thanks for letting me be a part of your lives. I enjoy it here more and more every day. I notice I spend more time here than anywhere else. I even stepped down modding at 3 other forums so I could concentrate more on just here and one other place. 
It truely is a special forum we have all made this place into. 
Kevin, thanks so much for having a great idea and guts to make it happen.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## CodyS (Nov 5, 2014)




----------



## HomeBody (Nov 6, 2014)

Happy Birthday! I'm here, I like it, and I'm staying. Gray

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Molokai (Nov 6, 2014)

Happy birthday to the best forum on the web !!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## gman2431 (Nov 6, 2014)

This is a pretty rare place, and an awesome one at that.

Everyone is respectful of each other and there isnt no online measuring contests, and im not talking about wood. Its rare that so many people from all different walks of life and even countries can get together and have a good time without any nonsence. In the end it really shows what level of character people have here and its awesome.

Glad ya let me in! @Kevin

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Nov 6, 2014)

Happy Birthday WoodBarter!! I am glad to be part of the community. I remember when there was just 4 of us who were members.. It was @Kevin @Daren myself and one other member I forgot who it was. We started posting and sharing our excitement with other woodworkers we know. The site grew and grew the more we posted and talked about it. The members here are so incredibly awesome that I don't actively participate in any other groups on the web. What is most impressive is that the membership here is so knowledgeable/talented and everyone is willing to share what they know and help each other learn. I refer to Kevin as my sawmill Dad. I have learned so much from him it is hard to put into words. What he couldn't do thru the web he referred me to great books and other sources so I could continue to learn there. Kevin THANK YOU from the bottom of my heart for all that you have done both helping me with my sawmill operation and what you have done with the site here. A big thank you to everyone else as well for sharing your time and talents here on woodbarter!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Great Post 2 | Sincere 2


----------



## Kevin (Nov 6, 2014)

Greg thanks for those kind words. You were a good investment because I have been learning more from you lately than the other way around. 

One thing among many I dislike about this software is the member page is horrible. There's actually no way to see a member page which shows in chronological order who joined first, then second etc. I think I can run what is called a mysql query and create a list to look at though I will check into that.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Nov 6, 2014)

Happy Birthday to you all. 
There are a couple of constant standouts that have been obvious every since I joined and realized what a different and special forum this is. #1 - Kevin had the wisdom and foresight to start the forum and forge the rules as well as the spine to stick to them regardless of who challenged them and #2 - the quality of people that chose to settle in and galvanize what is the best culture of an online forum I have ever seen. Like many of you, I don't really spend any time on other forums any more. So here's to the first three and here's to the next three

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 7


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Nov 6, 2014)




----------



## Kevin (Nov 6, 2014)

NYWoodturner said:


> and #2 - the quality of people that chose to settle in and galvanize what is the best culture of an online forum I have ever seen.



+1

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TimR (Nov 7, 2014)

Happy Birthday Woodbarter!


----------



## Kevin (Nov 7, 2014)

I figured out a way to look up members one-by-one (all on my own!) but still haven't found a way to get a list. Here are the first 8 members to join WB:

@Kevin
Daren
Jerry
@Treecycle Hardwoods
chippin-in
@frankp
@CodyS 
@del schisler


I have tagged the active members. Out of the first 8 members 5 are still active - pretty good record.

Reactions: Way Cool 4


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Nov 7, 2014)

That is pretty sweet! Thanks for sharing!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson (Nov 7, 2014)

I don't always go on forums, but when I do, I go on Woodbarter



Happy birthday Woodbarter! And thanks to Kevin for hosting this great place

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 7, 2014)

_Stay informed, my friends._


----------



## frankp (Nov 10, 2014)

Was I really member number 6 or is that in no particular order? I should have way more posts than I do, either way.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 10, 2014)

frankp said:


> Was I really member number 6 or is that in no particular order? I should have way more posts than I do, either way.



Yes you were really #6 - your member number is actually number 7 but I registered myseld and a separate Admin account with the old software so that made you actually the 6th member to join. I distinctly remember you joining and making 4 fast posts and then you were not seen again literally for a couple years until early this year lol. So when you say you should have way more posts who's responsible for that?  

Get busy tiger.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## frankp (Nov 10, 2014)

Definitely can only blame myself, Kevin. The intent is to start posting more and weening myself off a couple of other forums. Lately I haven't been posting anywhere though... too much going on at home.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 11, 2014)

HB to WB! Chuck


----------



## eaglea1 (Nov 11, 2014)

Happy Birthday WB !


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Nov 11, 2014)

Wow when I found this site I thought way cool with all the wood you could find and the quality that you cant fine anywhere else. If I would of had to guess how long it been around I would have been way off. What I didn't really realize was the quality of the people and their willingness to share their wood their knowledge and above all else their friendship. I have truly felt welcome and apart of from the start. WB is a Great site and has so much more to offer than meets the eye but the people and selflessness that is here sets it way about any site I have ever been a part of. I am very thankful to those who have been here to make this site what it is and I am proud to be a part of it.

Thank you All and Happy Belated Birthday!!

Big D

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## NeilYeag (Nov 12, 2014)

My comments follow pretty much the same as the precious posts. I can tell you from my newbie experience here is that the "feel" is different. Pretty strange in the cyber world but maybe some of you know what I mean. My sense on some of the other forums that I participated in that there was always a feeling of an elitist or even judgmental attitude when people outside the "inner circle" made posts. Here I never sense that, always sharing, supportive offering legitimate suggestions and criticism. Like what it is supposed to be, a professional community. And of course a lot of amazing talent in many different disciplines!

Neil

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Great Post 1 | +Karma 1


----------

